# Apprenticeship classroom grades questions.



## BrownOrangeYellow (Mar 14, 2013)

Hello I am an electrical apprentice at a foods bakery. I have a question. I received a D on a subject that is not my trade. I am from Illinois and my work has asked me for my transcript, I am a little afraid of giving it to them. Should I be worried about them dropping me? I received ALL A's on my electrical courses and received a D in a pneumatics class. In my workplace we aren't allowed to touch anything mechanical or pneumatic like because we have workers for those areas. I'm dying inside because this is my dream job and I'm worried and scared ill lose my job. Fml


----------



## Sliver (Mar 5, 2009)

Is the employer asking for it or is the union asking for it? If the employer is asking for it talk to some one from the union hall about it. If the union is asking for it, won't you be dropped from the apprenticeship either way.


----------



## owl (Oct 31, 2012)

You are dying inside? That's ****ing hilarious. 


But seriously. Take it easy most people in the trades focus on job performance rather than grades. Keep up with you studies, but one bad grade shouldn't be a death knell.


----------



## owl (Oct 31, 2012)

owl said:


> You are dying inside? That's ****ing hilarious.
> 
> But seriously. Take it easy most people in the trades focus on job performance rather than grades. Keep up with you studies, but one bad grade shouldn't be a death knell.


Wow, my typos are atrocious there. It won't let me edit. Apologies!


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

you are 134?

contact the jatc director about this. 

He is a good guy, I know him well


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

BrownOrangeYellow said:


> Hello I am an electrical apprentice at a foods bakery. I have a question. I received a D on a subject that is not my trade. I am from Illinois and my work has asked me for my transcript, I am a little afraid of giving it to them. Should I be worried about them dropping me? I received ALL A's on my electrical courses and received a D in a pneumatics class. In my workplace we aren't allowed to touch anything mechanical or pneumatic like because we have workers for those areas. I'm dying inside because this is my dream job and I'm worried and scared ill lose my job. Fml


In my opinion these trades and or other schools look to see how you did overall and or how you did after a sub par grade. I wouldn't sweat it too much.


----------



## WillEP (May 28, 2013)

mikeh32 said:


> you are 134?
> 
> contact the jatc director about this.
> 
> He is a good guy, I know him well


Do you know how many communication apprentices they are accepting this year for 134? I ranked 138


----------



## J.Dunner (Apr 21, 2013)

I think you should try to forge the grade. Like change the D into an A. Who knows what will happen. They'll see that D and think "What a loser". Then you'll be canned with no explanation. In today's job market there's a million students with all A's waiting to take some D students place. Survival of the fittest!!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BrownOrangeYellow said:


> Hello I am an electrical apprentice at a foods bakery. I have a question. I received a D on a subject that is not my trade. I am from Illinois and my work has asked me for my transcript, I am a little afraid of giving it to them. Should I be worried about them dropping me? I received ALL A's on my electrical courses and received a D in a pneumatics class. In my workplace we aren't allowed to touch anything mechanical or pneumatic like because we have workers for those areas. I'm dying inside because this is my dream job and I'm worried and scared ill lose my job. Fml


Hey kid,I got strait F's in high school but I'm still liven the dream..:laughing:

So don't sweat it.

Why are they asking for such things anyhow? You already have the job don't you?

BTW most teachers in the schools could not pass the course themselves so it should not carry any weight anyways,,,good luck and welcome to ET..


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

As my Grandmother use to say "Honesty is the best policy" One lie leads to another and soon you will not remember what the truth is.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

Get a tutor and become a Wizkid.


----------

